# ISO inexpensive good-quality rubber spatulas in Toronto



## maria (Aug 17, 2007)

i wanna buy some rubber spatulas, cheap preperably and ofcourse of good quality from toronto. Do you guys know any shops where i can get mine?


----------



## Caine (Aug 17, 2007)

Hudson's Bay Company, better known as The Bay


----------



## chynablue (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's the kind I use.  It's cheap, simple, and they last for a real long time as long as you don't accidentally melt them.


----------



## heavyG (Nov 9, 2007)

Have you tried Hendricks kitchen supply? or Nella, or Nikolou (queen & bathurst). All supply the trade, and are less expensive than the stores that supply the at home "gourmet chef".

G.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 9, 2007)

Highly recommend silicon, not rubber because of their heat resistancy.  Plus they last longer.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 9, 2007)

jennyema said:


> Highly recommend silicon, not rubber because of their heat resistancy. Plus they last longer.


 
The silicon 'rubber' spatulas are pretty neat.  But I haven't seen many priced below $8.


----------

